# Unfamiliar notation



## chenj

I'm learning this new piece that's adapted from classical Chinese music. However, there is something that comes up several times that I haven't figured out how to play yet. 
It's on the 3rd line of the left hand. There are arpeggiated chords connected to another note by four solid, slightly slanted lines.

http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=2017885#/photo.php?pid=30477385&id=1180392083

Does it mean to play the chord and alternate the chord with the following note? Or is it like a rolled chord plus a trill? I've tried listening to recordings to see how it's done but the artist played it so lightly that it's not really distinguishable.


----------



## PostMinimalist

The passage should be played as written out in the attachment below.
Not that only the notes who have upward stems are repeated in this way and not the whole chord. This notation is called 'tremolando.'
FC


----------



## chenj

*Thanks*

Okay. I'll try it out. Thank you so much!


----------

